# Cuzco en 90 fotos



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

las últimas fotos del primer día... Cuzco de Noche
(sólo 4 fotos.. las demás salieron mal u.u)

16. San Blás










17. Iglesia del Triunfo










18. Iglesia de la Compañía










19. y finalmente.. la Catedral =)











Próximamente: Chinchero =)

¡Saludos!​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonitas tus fotos Naths.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Siempre que veo nocturnas del Cusco me digo: Se verìa espectacular con iluminaciòn adecuada, ¿Cuando haràn algo al respecto? ...


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos
se ven geniales
buenisimo thread


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

deberian ponerle iluminacion como en el CH de Lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos, Naths. El Qorikancha luce mejor que cuando lo ví la última vez que visité el Cusco. Espero ver las de Chinchero.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Es inusual las lluvias en esta época, el clima definitivamente cada vez esta más loco... hno:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios =)



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Es inusual las lluvias en esta época, el clima definitivamente cada vez esta más loco... hno:


jaja es lo que me dijeron.. jeje.. estuve el día del granizo.. jaja eso si fue demasiado! jeje


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

bueno.. continuando con mi viaje por Cuzco.. 

segundo día: Valle Sagrado
no subiré fotos de Pisac, ni de Urubamba, ni de Ollantaytampo porque creo que es bastante conocido por todos... 
así que con ustedes Chinchero =)

20. el atardecer desde Chinchero










21. entrada de la iglesia (bueh, hay un cartelito que dice prohibido las fotografías... pero no dice que no se pueden tomar desde afuera)










22. otra fotito










23. y otra... se puede ver algo del interior.. es una belleza










24. una fotito del interior u_u










25. y eso fue todo.. adiós Chinchero! =)











Próximamente: Oropesa =)

¡Saludos!​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El atardecer y la iglesia de chincheros estan muy buneas naths...

aunque podría haber jurado que la del atardecer parecía mas bien ser el amanecer...:nuts::nuts:

gracias por las fotos y el thread


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

:bow::bow::bow:

Te hubieras hecho la que no vió el cartelito dichoso.... :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hermosos murales, sin duda alguna hay mucho por ver y asombrarase en Cusco.

Salu2 Natsuri!!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Me encanta cómo sale el cielo en tus fotografías, una muy buena compañía para los templos que protagonizan las fotos :cheers:.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chincheros luce muy pintoresco. Gracias por las fotos, Naths.


----------



## DaviX (Feb 8, 2010)

wauuu.. que recuerdos!, cuzco la ciudad que encandila con su particular belleza y atrae por su espíritu misterioso y bohemio... Muchas gracias por las foticos


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

continuando con el viaje... 

tercer día: Tipón - Oropesa
como ya conozco Machu Picchu, decidí que sería mejor conocer otros lugares en Cuzco, así que fui hacia el sur. visité Tipón, estuve ahí casi toda la mañana, bajé a almorzar a Saylla (donde se comen los mejores chicharrones), y terminé mi paseo en Oropesa. fue una lástima no llegar a Andahuaylillas ni a Huaro (estaba taaaan cerca), pero ya era algo tarde y la movilidad ya tenía que retornar a la ciudad.

26. Tipón... fue mi encuentro con la tierra, agua y aire.. precioso lugar para meditar.










27. la Iglesia de Oropesa... tuve la suerte de encontrarla abierta =)










28. otra imagen desde el atrio










29. que preciosidad!










30. estas fotos son exclusivas jeje.. está prohibido tomar fotos dentro, tuve que rogarle al señor que se ve ahí en la foto para poder tomar una foto...










31. ya de salida de la iglesia, mientras el señor seguía limpiando la iglesia.. más fotos =)










32. otra más










33. y la última foto.. no pude determe mucho para tomar las fotos.. por eso salen movidas =/










espero que les haya gustado la iglesia de Oropesa, realmente es preciosa. 

Próximamente: la Catedral de Cuzco

¡Saludos!​


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

¡Exijo mas fotos de ese retablo! T_T


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Es la primera vez que veo el interior de este templo...

:drool::drool::drool:

el altar mayor es espectacular NATHS gracias por las fotos


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

elsous6 said:


> ¡Exijo mas fotos de ese retablo! T_T


lo siento! no hay más u.u



koko cusco said:


> Es la primera vez que veo el interior de este templo...


yo no sabía de la belleza de esta iglesia hasta que entré ... en realidad yo quería ir a Andahuaylillas y a Huaro.. peeero el grupo hizo una parada en Oropesa para comprar pan... y yo me escapé a ver que había por ahí y encontré la iglesia =P 
si sale otra oferta en lan me doy otra escapada por Cuzco.. pq los 4 días que estuve se me fueron rapidísimo! me quedé con las ganas de visitar más pueblitos =)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oropesa!!!

:drool:



dra.naths said:


> ...yo no sabía de la belleza de esta iglesia hasta que entré ... en realidad yo quería ir a Andahuaylillas y a Huaro.. peeero el grupo hizo una parada en Oropesa para comprar pan... y yo me escapé a ver que había por ahí y encontré la iglesia =P
> si sale otra oferta en lan me doy otra escapada por Cuzco.. pq los 4 días que estuve se me fueron rapidísimo! me quedé con las ganas de visitar más pueblitos =)



Siempre he pensado que conocer la regiòn Cusco me tomarìa muchos dìas y viajes, hay tanto por ver, tus fotos me lo corroboran.

Esperamos tu pròxima vista a Cusco, con fotos de Andahuaylillas, Huaro y Calicango (creo que asì se llama). Salu2!!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

de regreso la ciudad...

como la luna llena que acompañaba la noche estaba preciosa, decidí salir a caminar por la ciudad... caminé por San Blás... por la siempre tranquila Plazoleta de Nazarenas.. y ya regresando a la Plaza Mayor me encontré con las festividades por la Santísima Trinidad en la Catedral, así que estando entre tanta gente pude tomar algunas fotitos que subiré por acá =)

34. Museo de Arte Precolombino en Plazoleta Nazarenas










35. mucha gente en la Catedral =)










36. un zoom










37. simplemente... precioso!










38. a diestra...










39. y siniestra...










40. ya de salida... (y la gente me empujaba ¬¬)










41. otra.










Próximamente: más fotos dentro de la Catedral de Cuzco

¡Saludos!​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

cusco es espectacular, sin igual. Tus fotos te han quedado rebuens, me gustan todas. Pensar que fui a Cusco pero no llegue a conocer todo, es que tiene tantas cosas increibles, gracias por tus fotos nathcita


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

El interior de la Catedral es impresionante. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El Altar Principal es uno de los pocos en Amèrica que es enteramente hecho en plata, todo en el interior de la catedral es bello, sin duda alguna.


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Aunque no soy muy fan del retablo principal, no puedo dejar de admitir que cumple como gran remate de la nave. Por otro lado, uno no puede dejar de admirar la arquitectura de la Catedral , pues aún si no tuviera retablos o pinturas, seguiría siendo igual de impresionante. 

P.D. Al ver la reja lloro al pensar que las de la catedral de Lima fueron igual de bellas...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

continuando con la Catedral =)

42. dando vueltas por la Catedral...










43. Oops! (no fui la única que lo hizo.. jiji)










44. y seguía dando vueltas










45. zoom










46. detalles =)










47. casi el mismo ángulo










48. ya afuerita... esperando que empiecen a quemar los castillos (ocho castillos en una noche.. fue demasiado bueno!)










49. caminando por ahí (cerca a San Pedro)










50. de regreso al hotel










Próximamente: más iglesias =)

¡Saludos!​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waaaoooo!!!

La sillerìa de la Catedral del Cusco es de una belleza que rivaliza con la sillerìa de la Catedral de Lima. Estupendas fotos Naths


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hermosas fotos, la iglesia de Oropesa me gustó y la catedral ni hablar, aunque el altar mayor me parece muy simple para tamaño templo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

dra.naths said:


> Próximamente: más iglesias =)
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> [/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT]


esta ultima parece del thread cusco nocturno y cosmopolita :bash::bash: :lol::lol:

exelente trabajo naths un saludo muy fuerte a la distancia


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

¡Te felicito por el trabajo kay:!



koko cusco said:


> esta ultima parece del thread cusco nocturno y cosmopolita :bash::bash: :lol::lol:
> 
> exelente trabajo naths un saludo muy fuerte a la distancia


Quizás es un "hint" para que te animes a revivirlo :nuts:.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos Naths.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

acercándome al fin del viaje... 

cuarto día: tour de Iglesias

no podía irme del Cuzco sin conocer todas las bellas iglesias que tiene... así que me contacté con Koko Cusco para que me hiciera un pequeño tour por la ciudad.

51. camino a la Plaza, el INC Cuzco










52. ceremonia en la Plaza










53. Iglesia de la Compañía... subiendo al mirador.










54. vista desde el mirador =)










55. la vista desde el coro










56. altar










57. zoom parte 1










58. zoom parte 2










¡adiós Compañía!


Próximamente más iglesias =)

¡Saludos!​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Compañía ... :drool:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Impresionantes fotos Naths !!! Nos has mostrado un tour de lujo, gracias mil ! De hecho es para regresar una y otra vez y siempre disfrutar y conocer cosas nuevas que uno no conoció en la estadia anterior.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Siempre he pensado que *conocer la regiòn Cusco me tomarìa muchos dìas y viajes*, hay tanto por ver, tus fotos me lo corroboran.
> 
> Esperamos tu pròxima vista a Cusco, con fotos de Andahuaylillas, Huaro y Calicango (creo que asì se llama). Salu2!!!


Y eso que dra.naths esta mostrando solo los lugares mas conocidos... no se cuando, pero en algun momento les mostraré mi región en su real magnitud. Solo dejenme acumular fotos muy muy lentamente. Hay Pueblos, haciendas, casi un centenar de templos coloniales, paisajes, etc, etc.

Pero refiriendome solo a arqueologia, y para que tengan una idea, esta es la lista de los principales parques, conjuntos, sitios y zonas arqueológicas de la región Cusco, estando casi todos habilitados para ser visitados. Como veran, Machupicchu se roba toda la atencion, y de los demas casi ni se sabe de su existencia; y eso que todos son centros administrativos incas (excepto Pikillaqta que es wari) con el encanto que ustedes ya conocen de la arquitecura paisajistica inca. 

P.A. Moray - Urubamba
P.A. Machupicchu - Urubamba
P.A. Ollantaytambo - Urubamba
C.A. Chinchero - Urubamba	
C.A Kanamarka - Espinar
C.A Maukallacta- Espinar
Z.A Maria Fortaleza -Espinar
P.A. De Pikillaqta y Choquepujio - Quispicanchi
P.A. De Tipon - Quispicanchi
P.A. Pisaq -Calca
S.A. Maukallaqta - Paruro
S.A. Pumaorqo -Paruro
C.A. Watoqto - Paucartambo
C.A. Machupitumarca - Paucartambo
Z.A. Huchuy Qosqo - Calca
S.A. Choquecancha - Lares Calca
S.A. Urco -Calca
C.A. Espiritu Pampa - La Convención
C.A. Wamanmarca - La Convención
P.A. de Choquequirao -La Convención
P.A. de Vilcabamba - La Convención
P.A. Raqchi - Canchis
S.A. Killarumiyoq - Anta
S.A. Tarawasi - Anta

Asi que Dra.naths ya tienes varias sugerencias para tus proximas visitas...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Salieron bien las fotos NATHS y pensar que no conocías el templo mas bello del cusco... Imperdonable XD!!! je je

Aunque la catedral es mucho más opulenta por dentro la verdad...

Saludos NATHS


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Asu, y todavìa con lista de sugerencias ...xD!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios =)



MONINCC said:


> Asi que Dra.naths ya tienes varias sugerencias para tus proximas visitas...


gracias por la lista! la tendré en cuenta.. aunque en mi próximo viaje quiero quedarme más tiempo por Quispicanchi.. muy bonita zona... y también quiero ir a Paucartambo, al mirador de Tres Cruces .. necesito regresar a Cuzco!

ah y lo que dices es cierto.. todo el mundo va a Machu Picchu y olvida las demás maravillas arqueológicas que tiene Cuzco.. estuve en Tipón.. fue precioso.. fue demasiado bueno.. tanto así que el tiempo se pasó rapidísimo y ya no pude ir a Pikillaqta! =(



koko cusco said:


> Salieron bien las fotos NATHS y pensar que no conocías el templo mas bello del cusco... Imperdonable XD!!! je je


jajaja! tu ps! que te haces de rogar!.. jajaja! pero.. gracias x el tour, si no era por ti me regresaba (nuevamente) a Lima sin conocer todas las bellas iglesias que visitamos ese día =)


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

next!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

continuando el tour de Iglesias

59. Santa Clara










60. detalle de la cúpula










61. ...










62. San Pedro










63. columna










64. ...










65. ...










66.










67. ya de salida.. entraban las cruces.










68. detalle










69. otro.











¡Adiós San Pedro!

Próximamente: más iglesias u_u 
(ya no tantas.. ya casi termino)

¡Saludos!​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Buenas fotos naths je je... Buen recorrido je je ... hasta quede cojo dos dias creo ja ja ja

cuidate


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!

San Pedro està muuuy bonito, me gusta mucho la foto de su fachada y la del pùlpito


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Impresionantes iglesias, qué tal nivel de detalle.


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
Envuélvanla para llevar, por favor...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Casi me da infarto con las fotos de la compañia!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que hermosa es la compañía de Jesús, me parece que sí tuviera 3 naves, y que los altares laterales bajo los arcos, restringieran el acceso a éstos. Me causa mucha curiosidad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

elsous6 said:


> :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
> Envuélvanla para llevar, por favor...





Imanol said:


> Casi me da infarto con las fotos de la compañia!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

naths no hay mas fotos??? :bash::bash: :lol::lol:


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

yo pense que era un treadhs donde iban a mostrar la ciudad de cusco, no solamenter las iglesias, aunque ya vi muchas fotos de cusco, me gusta, aunque cuando la visite el año pasado, ni tanto, pero en las fotos que vi si me gusto...que contradiccion...jejejje


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^

bueno hay un thread llamada cusco: muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes lineas mas arriba... haí puedes revisar fotos de la ciudad con detenimiento ... hay más de 3000 posts por cierto XD!!

Por cierto cada quién pone las fotos que mejor le parezca ya que se trata de propio thread ... No te parece ... por cierto gracias a NATHS por el thread... Saludos amiga


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

continuando.. ya casi llegando al final del thread

70. camino hacia Almudena










71. Almudena =)










72. día de limpieza!










73. detalle










74. llegando a Belén










75. misa










76. devota










77. un retablo...










78. otro retablo...










79. púlpito










80. retablo mayor










81. cerca a la puerta.. unos cuadros.. 










82. 










83. saliendo de Belén










84. adiós Belén










¡Saludos!
es todo por ahora.. ya solo faltan 6 fotos para terminar! =)​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Realmente son exquisitos los interiores de las iglesias. Lástima que tantas buenas fotos estén llegando a su fin, muy buen thread!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Belèn ...

:drool:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos... superaste a koko, jeje


----------



## elsous6 (Apr 15, 2007)

¡Quiero ir al Cusco! T____T


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bellísimos detalles.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

elsous6 said:


> ¡Quiero ir al Cusco! T____T


te la perdiste chochera


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Muy buenas fotos... superaste a koko, jeje


por cierto estuve presente en esas tomas... je je

:bash::bash: 

ejem ejem ujuy ujuy... que pasa pe monin así no es la cosa ja ja 

:lol::lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què piconas las personas .....xD!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Què piconas las personas .....xD!


ja ja ... pucha que estas belicoso hoy día ja ja...

Picón es mi segundo apellido ja ja


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ahora si... el fin!

85. Santa Teresa 










86. después de esperar mil horas.. logramos entrar! =)










87. 











88. de regreso a la Plaza =(










89. y esto fue todo.










90. Adiós Cuzco.










​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

la penultima esta buenaza naths felicitaciones por el thread que bueno que te animaste a postear las fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sta Teresa ....!!!!!

Muy bonita, gracias por las fotos 

kay:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Felicitaciones, fue una visita muy productiva. Los interiores de todas las iglesias son impresionantes, realmente mucho para ver en esta ciudad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buen thread!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Preciosas las fotos y el thread de igual modo, lindas fotos, gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonitas todas las fotos, muy bueno el recorrido !


----------

